
Sparrow 1.1 adds awesome new features - bradleyjoyce
http://blog.sparrowmailapp.com/post/3876592213/sparrow11
======
lylejohnson
Looks like a good set of updates, although I'm still waiting for OmniFocus
support before I can completely switch to using Sparrow.

